# Cleanup crew



## QuickReviveGuy (Apr 1, 2013)

I going to have an Oceanic 29 Gallon BioCube HQI Aquarium with a protein skimmer and refugium. I know I'm only supposed to have 3-5 fish in there but I was wondering if shrimp and starfish and crabs and such count as fish too thanks for your time


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i have a 6 line a black perk a pj cardinal and a royal grand ma thats about all i feel good with stuffing in there also 1 emerald crab havent seen him in a while 2 months ish 7 blue legs 2 scarlet reds 4 reef snails i can see doubling the snails and almost doubling the crabs 

as for star fish no please no star fish i have a few brittle stars in my rock whonever seem to get bigger than an inch real brittle stars get like a foot wide or some crazy size like that not realy suitable for bio cubes a sand sifting star would run out of food as he only eats worms and such there for he would die you know the realy coler full linken stars they seem to ways away in captivity 

but to answer your question your '' clean up crew'' does not count as fish they dont take up swiming space or territory that being said take in mind it is extra bio load 

thanks scott


----------



## QuickReviveGuy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Scott Extremely helpful!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i hope  any questions im here 
o and i was talking about my 29 gal


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

QuickReviveGuy said:


> Thanks Scott Extremely helpful!


+1. Great answer Scott!


----------

